# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu > [ubuntu] How to unzip rar files?

## asmith2306

Hi,

I tried downloading Rar from http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm but how do you use it?  I did a make, make install and nothing happened.  I installed Ark as well from the package manager but that seems to hang when I try to extract a .rar file.

Thanks

----------


## ubudog

Have you tried unrar?



```
sudo apt-get install unrar
```

Then:


```
unrar x filename.rar
```

Hope that helps,
ubudog

----------


## asmith2306

> Have you tried unrar?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install unrar
> ```
> 
> Then:
> ...


Hi, I got unrar to work but I had to use the full path to execute ie. usr/bin/unrar the install from apt-get didn't seem to add it to the path.  I think I may have tried to untar it from source so there is something still lying around that is interfering with a fresh install.

----------


## Paqman

Once you've install unrar you can also just right click > extract here.

----------

